#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP vs Easy Power. What is better?

## qqitek

Hello Fellows,

I am new on this forum, and honestly speaking -I am amazed about how helpfull it is!
It is simple excellent!

But coming to the topic - my company wants to choose dedictaed software for electrical calculation (load flows, short circuits, motor starting, generators, etc. for power plants and industry sector). 
We (electrical team) need to test some programs.

Initially, I shortlisted as below:
a)for calculations:
-Easy power
-Etap 

b)for grounding etc,
-CDEGS
-CYME



Pls advice me, what is better, what suits you more, what is more user friendly?
Any other ideas?
What do you use?

Best regards,
qqitekSee More: ETAP vs Easy Power. What is better?

----------


## instsuresh

May be u can go with etap..thats proven one in the industry

----------


## srinivas.mh

Hi there
do u have the working copy of etap,and other softwares related to electrical engineering.I wish to have it
hope you can share 

regards
balku

----------


## qqitek

Hello,

i've downloaded official demo version from company web page.

If you want older version, try google. It can find everything.
Exemplary links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I believe that's enough, heh?

Best regards,
qqitek

----------


## rahgoshafan

hi
please share -----.

----------


## Nathim

> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I am new on this forum, and honestly speaking -I am amazed about how helpfull it is!
> It is simple excellent!
> 
> But coming to the topic - my company wants to choose dedictaed software for electrical calculation (load flows, short circuits, motor starting, generators, etc. for power plants and industry sector). 
> We (electrical team) need to test some programs.
> 
> Initially, I shortlisted as below:
> ...



*We are using PSS of WestingHouse (Siemense)

and it is v good*

----------


## Setto72mr

*ETAP 7.0.0 System Requirements:*

*Operating System* (32-bit or 64-bit)

* Microsoft Windows Vista (Home Premium, Business, Enterprise)
* Microsoft Windows XP (SP3) (Professional or Home Edition)
* Microsoft Server 2008
* Microsoft Server 2003 R2 (SP2)
* Microsoft Server 2003 (SP2)

*Software Requirements*

* Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 or higher (or minimum version level as specified by the operating system in use)
* Microsoft .NET Framework v1.1 (SP1)
* Microsoft .NET Framework v2.0 (SP1)

*Hardware Requirements*

* USB port (for stand-alone license)
* Ethernet port with network access (for network license)
* DVD drive
* 5 to 80 GB hard disk space (based on project size, number of buses)
* 19 monitors recommended (dual monitors highly recommended)
* Minimum display resolution - 1024x768

*Recommended Hardware*

*100 Bus Projects*

* Intel dual/quad core - 2.0 GHz (or equivalent)
* 2 GB RAM

*500 Bus Projects*

* Intel dual/quad core - 2.0 GHz (or equivalent)
* 4 GB RAM

*1,000 Bus Projects*

* Intel dual/quad core - 3.0 GHz with hyper-threading with high speed bus (or equivalent)
* 8 GB RAM (high speed)
* 64-bit operating system

*10,000 Bus Projects and Higher*

* Intel dual/quad core - 3.0 GHz with hyper-threading with high speed bus (or equivalent)
* 12 GB RAM (high speed)
* 64-bit operating system

So,

1. Processer: Intel dual/quad core - min 2.0 GHz (or equivalent)

2. For small networks (100 - 500 buses), ordinary computer: 2 - 4 GB RAM, Operating System - min Windows XP SP3, 32-bit

3. For bigger networks (1,000 buses and higher), powerful computer: min 8 GB RAM, Operating System - min Windows XP SP3, 64-bit.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qqitek

Hello,

finally my company decided to go with ETAP.
Maybe it is similar to Easy Power, but it gives possibility to export single lines directly to smart plant.

rgds
qq

----------


## sms149

ETAP is more user friendly compare to the other softwares

----------


## newbie_Ee

anyone has ETAP 7 which is working on windows 7 64bit?

----------


## raj151857

In my Opinion "*Only ETAP*" will not suggest any other software bcoz Only ETAP is having Excellent Libary & tools.

----------


## sms149

pls upload the ETAP link again

----------


## camilochaves

Does anyone have CDEGS ou CYME for grounding?


TxSee More: ETAP vs Easy Power. What is better?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Does anyone have CDEGS ou CYME for grounding?
> Tx



I saw the cyme grounding is free trial on the website, if it is what you mean, 
but I dont have any.
Regards

----------


## duchoang5000

You can download follow below link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Include ETAP 12-14-16

----------


## albedo

ETAP is the best. Very good user guide and self help videos.

----------

